# Bootheel Retriever Club Fall (A Sanctioned) Field Trial



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

We are having an A Sanctioned Field Trial at our Hunt Test grounds on October 7-8.

Qualifying event is going to be judged by Jimmy Darnell and Dave Dupont.
Derby event is going to be judged by Brooks Gibson and Jack Lewis.

This is a non-licensed trial and no points or QAA status will be awarded or gotten.

This is the preliminary event to us holding licensed field trials. Everyone is welcome to attend. You can enter the event via Entry Express(thanks shayne)

Brian Lewis


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Very cool. If the hospitality for the FTs are the same as HTs, this will end up being a nice event. Good luck to the club!


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

*.*

Just gonna throw this back to the top. If no one has anything to do come on by.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

What grounds is the trial being held on? Where will BRC hold their liscenced trial? 

Johnny G


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

*.*

We'll be using Maintz for our A sanctioned event.

We are also planning on using Maintz and some surrouning areas for the licensed events.

Our area manager is making several changes to our area. The area is now being managed and maintained as a upland bird area. They/WE are in the process of removing all of the interior fences, all willows in and around the ponds, and all useless scrub brush treelines. It is also in the works to add some points to several ponds and manacure the area a little more to help with the retrieving sports.


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

*.*

Entries are gonna close on Tuesday September 26. $20 entry fee. You 'll get a flyer and an opportunity to run a good test for just a micro amount of money. Not to mention get to run under Jimmy Darnell, David Dupont,Brooks Gibson, and Jack Lewis.


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

*BRC*

Brian.
Will try to get Blu entered, but we've still a ton of work to do on the river blind. I'll talk with my hunting partners and see if they will do all the work by themselves :twisted:


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

*NON LICENSED*

Looks like we are getting a large number of entries.

Just gonna make sure everyone knows that this one is a NON LICENSED event.

It will award NO CHAMPIONSHIP POINTS AND NO QAA STATUS CAN BE GAINED FROM THIS EVENT.


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

*.*

10 dog derby

30 dog qualifying

Nice, look forward to seeing everyone Saturday Morning.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

You guys have fun and thanks for getting another field trial started.


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

*Results are in*

Qualifying


1st #15 Fordlands Fancy Jet-Trey Lawrence/ Handler 
2nd #7 KPR's Texas William P. King-Ken Robbins O/H
3rd #18 Bar N's Show Me What You Got- BrianLewis H/Nathen Neal Owner
4th #24 Needham's Southern Belle-Trey Lawerence Handler
RJ #3 Hunter's CottonPickn Buddy-Craig Owens O/H
Jam #23 Honest Ebony and Ivory-Sherman Smith O/H

Derby
1st #1 Union County LapDancer,Steve Miller O/H
2nd #2 Field of Dreams Patton's 500,Marty Newport Handler
3rd #10 WyndChymes Bluez Crewz,Bob May O/H
4th #9 Collins Hilltop Rascal, Patrick Murphy O/H


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to Ken Robbins with his 2nd in the Qual with King!!


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Congratulations to Steve Miller and Dance on the Derby win!


----------

